# Why not use MG



## monkerz (Jun 22, 2008)

For all those that wish to use Miracle Grow . READ ON .....

I was very skeptical when most of all the growers urge people not to use MG . I use it in my garden to grow everything from tomatoes to grapes. This stuff is great. Well I learned a hard lesson when it came to growing medicine. This is why...

In Feb I started to vegetation some White Widow in a 5 gallon bucket with Miracle Grow for soil. The stuff made it grow like crazy. Everything was soo perfect. May 1st I started to VEG . Things went very good. Now when June came along it started to show signs of nutrition issues. Last week I cut down the White Widow to Harvest.

OUTCOME:

When ever you go to the store, smell the bag of MG . Its very potent. Well that potent smell will make your weed smell and taste like MG . The taste is bitter and not something you want to smoke. 

So for all of those that are new, DO NOT USE MG SOIL to start your grow. It will waste 5 to 6 months of your time and money. I would rather smoke oregano than this MG tasting BUD.

This is my first grow. So this IMO. I know other's can and love MG to grow, but the outcome was not good for me. I think that you need to be more advanced before you attempt to use MG.

 I hope my experience will help others.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 22, 2008)

just as when you hear the saying, "you are what you eat..."... the same thing applies to growing pot... or anything, for that matter....


----------



## camcam (Jun 22, 2008)

Should be a sticky, I see loads of people on here using this stuff...


----------



## ishnish (Jun 22, 2008)

you said you used the MG soil... i assume the MG all purpose plant food would have a similar result??
i've been using about 1/4 dose every 3rd or 4th watering. its 15-30-15
other than that i use the budswell thats 0-7-0 and all organic..


----------



## monkerz (Jun 22, 2008)

Well I have 6 months down the drain. Electric and all my time was wasted. &#8220; Crazy Guy &#8220; said it right. Garbage smell in , Garbage taste out.

So MG nut is from the same company. They prolly put that same stuff in the soil bags. So I am totally against this in any of my future grows.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jun 22, 2008)

I used Miracle-Gro Organic Choice on my last grow, and it's awful. I watered with plain water before I went away for a couple days towards the end of the flowering stage, and when I got back the fan leaves were severely nute burned/PH-whacked -- I'm talking about dry, crispy fan leaves that were yellow and brown. The thing is, is I hadn't used nutes for at least a week before that so I know it had something to do with the soil.

Also, I can confirm that it does indeed impact the taste of the bud.

Stay away from all Miracle-Gro products!


----------



## ishnish (Jun 22, 2008)

k, im throw'n it away right now!
thanks for look'n out.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree there Monkerz but I have one question for you, did you flush before trying? It may have helped a little with the taste but not completely.

There was a poster on here once that popped into an organic thread and said something along the lines of, I don't know why these guys even care about organics or chemicals (referring to me and a couple others LOL) the plants don't know the difference. Well they are what they eat and we are what we eat. OK so maybe the plant can't tell the difference but I would, the end user is you and/or your family (veggies) and friends (veggies/MJ) so why not just get something organic CAUSE THERE IS A DIFFERENCE.

I would never grow anything in soil that requires you to wear gloves when handling, if was just because hands get dirty then fine but it's not. Also that stuff does wash off into our groundwater, I don't know if it's bad but I am an organic guy...at least as close as I can get. Even here right outside of Philly I can't find many organic products, and for those that don't know just a bit outside of the Philly area there are lots of farms, but sometimes I have to drive that far (about an hour) just to get some organics. For my MJ I have a friend who owns a hydro gardening store so I can get that stuff, but for the veggie garden I have to travel. It's worth it though, more work but more gratification, plus you get to tell people this is for you I used zero chemicals you should try it when you garden.

I almost feel like there is an MJ and chemical conspiracy LOL, but is it really that hard for these major chains to carry some Bat Guano, I mean an 8$ bag is not a bad deal and why not, you only widen your customer base IMO. I can't even get worm casting around here without a drive.

So Monkerz you have done soil and done hydro, is Coco next? LOL, sorry for the babble but I'm a bit tired at the moment. I might try chemicals here and there but I really like organics so much more it can be fun and not so hard once you get a system in place. Plus it's good for guys with kids, getting them composting and doing garden chores (legal gardens LOL) , and teaching them about organics...kids like to hear those bat guano stories, "Uncle snuggles, what is Bat Guano?" well it's bat poo and it's good for everyone involved LOL. Kids remeber those things better than if you talk chemicals with them...yuck to chemicals and ewww to poo.


----------



## monkerz (Jun 22, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> I agree there Monkerz but I have one question for you, did you flush before trying? It may have helped a little with the taste but not completely.



15 Days of flushing. Some days heavy and some days light. But overall, I think I did a good job flushing with only water.

Also I did the Aerorails at the same time when I started to VEG. The soil is already time to harvest while the Aero/Hydro  smells great, looks great and still has 2-3 weeks of Veg. So for all you that have yet to read SNUGGLES DIY AERORAILS, check out my signature.

So Aero/Hyrdo is the way to go for me.

And no COCO for me. I might try some Ovaltine though.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jun 22, 2008)

I have been using MG for the last 4 weeks from seed. I had 4 plants and now am down to one, all of them died shortly after watering from Nute Burn.

My plan is to get some Fox Farms from a nursery nearby tomorrorrow and transplant before I lose my final one.

since MG is proven very crappy stuff i gues just grabbing a bulb and tansplanting is out of the question. Do i need to sperate the plant totally away (roots and all and transplant?) or is a little bit of he MG soil going to make a difference?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 22, 2008)

monkerz said:
			
		

> In Feb I started to vegetation some White Widow in a 5 gallon bucket with Miracle Grow for soil. The stuff made it grow like crazy. Everything was soo perfect. May 1st I started to VEG . Things went very good. Now when June came along it started to show signs of nutrition issues. Last week I cut down the White Widow to Harvest.


 

  im confused. do you know what your talkin about.. i've grow several plants in MG soil that came out very nice. good smell and very sweet taste. if you flush good on more than one time from start to finish it does fine. i changed soil because im still to new to grow with MG. also you said you flushed for days. how do you flush for days and the plant not be over watered to death. 

you started vegetation in feb then started again on may 1 then harvested last week. im sure you meant flowering. i don't mean to sound rude if i do im sorry but just because i can't grow in hydro don't mean i should knocking the products.. the MG i used in my first grow was the worst thing ever but i added cow poo, MG perlite(prenuted), MG peat moss(prenuted). that plant stayed on the edge of nute burn it came out fine never had to feed it until flowering. if that plant survived that soil im sure it could stand up to straight MG.

its not the soils fault you don't know how to use it

if this offends anyone im sorry,


----------



## lyfr (Jun 22, 2008)

monkerz said:
			
		

> For all those that wish to use Miracle Grow . READ ON .....
> 
> I was very skeptical when most of all the growers urge people not to use MG . I use it in my garden to grow everything from tomatoes to grapes. This stuff is great. Well I learned a hard lesson when it came to growing medicine. This is why...
> 
> ...


i woulnt use it simply becuase i w ould guess close to half, maybe not that many, but a lot of posts in sick plants end up being directly related to mg.  as well as the many experienced who warn of its evils.  and ive said it before, i know someone has to use it sucessfully with mj...where are you someone?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 22, 2008)

i agree alot of people have had some problems with it including me. but after usin it i've found it can be used. you have to watch out when feeding. i would never put seedlings in MG soil. its not for everyone. we really don't know how many major growers use it on this site because they no what they're doing and never have to ask what to do about a MG soil problem


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 22, 2008)

When I first starting growing some one told me to try MG that they used it for yrs...I tried his veggies and....NO GOOD....tasted awlfull....Your right.. it did taste just like MG..So I never did try it cuz his stuff tasted terriable...jmo on MG


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 22, 2008)

I think it's fine for vegative growth but not flowering, if you stop the MG when going into flower it'll be long gone before harvest.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jun 22, 2008)

I guess i was just of the old school thinkin that if everyone is telling you its ****, then it must be ****. Plus the fact that i had 3 very healthy plants on week one, sprouting and lookin good. Put them into MG soil when transplanted and one after another all but one transpired. always directly within a few days of a watering. I just put two and two together with signs and symptoms and summized that they all died from nute burnup, and since i added no nutes (The MG soil had them in it already) it must of been the soil.

MG soil may make a difference in some environemnts and some growers may do very well with it but there are also alot of other factors, i wont go into them but i will just say that MG soil is definately not for a newbie, you have to know what your doing to use that time release stuff.

fox farms seems to be the neighborhood favorite,,,,


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 22, 2008)

all this talk about pre nuted soils.. take a look. 

http://homeharvest.com/pottingmixprefertilized.htm


----------



## tokemon (Jun 22, 2008)

My buddy knows a grower who got stuck with 6 pounds because mg ruined it. He said the exact same thing your saying.


----------



## thief (Jun 22, 2008)

this year our supper walley werld started carrying bat guano and worm caseings  an not but a cpl of dollars more than the miraclegro expert crap. wow i did smell the chemicles in the dirt isle. i dont use mg i think one should feed the soil not pollute it with blue juice. and i`ll put my chicken **** grown tomatoes up against any mg toms taste test i`ll win. but when ya say things like you are what you eat well i didnt know chicken **** tasted sooo good


----------



## Dub_j (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been using MG 20-20-20 fertilizer, and the plants that have survived look beautiful, should i stop using it?


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 22, 2008)

Funny ive used MG soils for every grow till this one and only problems ive seen is a slight burn when transplanted from top soil (seedlings) to MG (vegglings) and then it was never more than a few fans and only slight as i said. oh and you shouldnt use any MG product if your planing on not having a grow that lasts *LESS* than 3 months as it says on the bag feeds for up to 3 months, i have noticed that it will feed longer too sometimes. MG can be great to grow with but you do have to follow a few simpe rules to have it work in your favor, 1) pre-rinse it: if you get the bag flush it right off this will help get all the time release N pellets broken open 2) NEVER feed your vegging plants any extra nutes while using an MG soil: any extra N in there and they will go deficant during flower to fight that if it happens dose your flowering nutes with a half dose of N (10-0-0) 3) P-K are low in MG products so if you plan on using it through flower youll want to use something in combination with it, i use a 0-10-10 during flower after 2 weeks in. As it pertains to how MG can make your pot taste, that is where your flush and dry out period comes into account, you have to flush 2-3 weeks before harvest, then let if dry out totally im talking bone dry and cracking dirt, this will get all the water out of the main stem of the pant and force it to use all the leftover nutes in it and the last leaves, IMproper drying and curing will also give your smoke a bad taste and ive known a few who tried to attribute it to MG soil but later found out that it was a hydro grow that was done wrong. If you messed up and IMO it sounds like you did if your flushed for 15 days then you cant blame it on the soil, you have to put the blame on yourself.


----------



## monkerz (Jun 22, 2008)

This was my personal experience. No hard feelings taken at all from some of the posts. I just wanted others to know what happened to my grow.

For newbies, MG is not the way to go. MG is too powerful with the NUT's for a newbie to figure out IMO.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 22, 2008)

You're right Slowmo FF is made with nutes too, but it usually only lasts for 3 weeks or so and it's organics, less chance of burn and not so strong. I use FF Light Warrior for seeds, seedlings etc. But MG is strong and the time release can be a factor. But in the end is all what you are comfortable with. My "mentor" also known as my brother used MG for years and he did fine most of the time. It's all good. And if anyone wants to see some plants grown with MJ I think slowmo did fine with it. Just takes some practice that's all. Learning curve with everything IMO, you should have seen me trying coco in the begining LOL.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 22, 2008)

Dub_j said:
			
		

> I've been using MG 20-20-20 fertilizer, and the plants that have survived look beautiful, should i stop using it?


 
If you like it and it's working just use it, don't listen to everyone else if you think it's working.


----------



## monkerz (Jun 22, 2008)

And I do think that people can use MG Soil from VEG to Flower. I am personally a noob. And I admit it. But I did allot of research and also got a ton of info from Snuggles. And as a noob, I did not do well. I did not mean to tell everyone that MG is BAD . I just think that it is for a more advanced user. So for a beginner like me with tons of reading, it did not work well.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 22, 2008)

Im talking about fertilizer, not soil... most people will agree that soil with the time released nutes arent good because you cant control how much and how often they recieve what... but as far as ferts.. the Mg is fine for veg..no good for flower(cause of the chemicals) IMO


----------



## snuggles (Jun 23, 2008)

monkerz said:
			
		

> And I do think that people can use MG Soil from VEG to Flower. I am personally a noob. And I admit it. But I did allot of research and also got a ton of info from Snuggles. And as a noob, I did not do well. I did not mean to tell everyone that MG is BAD . I just think that it is for a more advanced user. So for a beginner like me with tons of reading, it did not work well.


 
You really think you did that bad? Hey some never harvest on their first grow. I bet you did fine, next time will be better and then the next even better...we all have bad grows even the experienced guys/gals trust me on that. Just step away from the WW for a bit and then come back to it after it dries more, how long has it been drying for BTW?


----------



## Piperson (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm on my 2nd grow now. When I started I wanted to keep it as simple as possible and I didn't know any better. I thought all the mixing of bat and worm dodo is too complicated for a newbie so I got the MG Moisture Control Potting Soil. Besides, there are any grow shops near me only Lowes.

I used it as soon as the seeds sprouted. Didn't see any ill effects. So far I guess I've had beginners luck. I've also been using MG All purpose and Bloom Booster. 

I'm not an expert, far from it, but I think the end product results for me anyway were very satisfying.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks good, a little burn here and there but that could be from so many things, and it's no biggie IMO. I'm sure you did good too, I know some new gardeners get frustrated, if you had a harvest what's the problem right?


----------



## monkerz (Jun 23, 2008)

I dried it for 1 week. Hung in dark closet for 4 days, then 2 days of brown bag and a day of the Jar. 

The buz is good, just taste like doo doo .


----------



## snuggles (Jun 23, 2008)

It might improve a bit, is it still wet? Hard to light up? if so it could be that it's not quite ready.


----------



## monkerz (Jun 23, 2008)

It's dry. I will just mix it with my next batch of medicine.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello all...here are a few things that most people don't know about MG...First of all i have worked in the fert and dirt industries most of the wood product that is in MG are crushed pallets...Now on these pallets there can be anything from acids, oils, unknown chems and any number of things that can be carried on a pallet lets just say ALOT of unknowns...also the quality control of the chemical fert that is put into the mix is not of sound control...Now they do have a system but not a very good one the fert is mixed in by X amount of fert and X amount of dirt this is mixed then stock piled...After the pile has set for X amount of time then it is bagged and stored when this is bagged it is brought in by a loader put into a hopper bagged sent out and sold...They have no ideal how much fert is in a bag of MG so some bags are hot and some are weak but it's not really the fert you need to worry about as it is what unknowns that are also in there...But IMO anything that is BLUE and not organic should never go into our systems whether it be in our food or our buds...well take care all....


----------



## Hick (Jun 23, 2008)

> ..But IMO anything that is BLUE and not organic should never go into our systems whether it be in our food or our buds.


...Here..here!!:aok:   always thought it looked like 'toilet water'...


----------



## thief (Jun 23, 2008)

i think the blue room water is prolly better at least it will contain sum orcanics


----------



## monkerz (Jun 23, 2008)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> .First of all i have worked in the fert and dirt industries most of the wood product that is in MG are crushed pallets...Now on these pallets there can be anything from acids, oils, unknown chems and any number of things that can be carried on a pallet lets just say ALOT of unknowns.



Very interesting and makes sense.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 23, 2008)

I dug 3 ft deep by 5ft x 5ft filled it up with MicleGrow Moister Control just to find out that FFOF is better. A good newbie mistake learned costly.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 23, 2008)

Excellent opinions and observations...
here are mine...
MG.....some years, previous to getting a medical recomendation...the husband used the stuff to grow a single clone here.  The plant always looked good, sometimes it would get burned, as he likes to do things in a big way......and well big means more is best.  i looked on concerned as the plant would struggle thru the flushings it required, to get past the burn.  i was always amazed at how hardey the MJ plant was and how it stood those "on the edge of madness" amounts of MG he would feed the poor girl.  When it came time to harvest..flushing was done for a few days, not near enough in my opinion.....................and after a good (by the book) cure....the bud looked fine, smoked fine (meaning is lite and stayed lit), and tasted awful.

At the end of the grow season, i always bought an ounce and peacefully smoked it.  He always said it was a great high.....i personally could not get past the taste.   Now we are mostly organic....tho he continues to amaze me in the garden.  The Miracle Grow is gathering dust.....and the pot i harvested last year was as organicly grown as i could get it.  I smoke it and get ripped.  His last harvset of the MG bud is sitting in bags......somewhere in one of his drawers.

From what i am reading here...it must be in the two week flush.....that will get that nasty taste gone.
just my two cents above...
good luck...and good growing


----------



## monkerz (Jun 23, 2008)

Dub_j said:
			
		

> I've been using MG 20-20-20 fertilizer, and the plants that have survived look beautiful, should i stop using it?



If your a new grower like me, then I personaly would until you learn more. I have had a legal garden for years and do very well. But my medical garden was a bit more challenging. 

I would hate others to go through what I did. So just wanted to tell my experience.

Also that post from Sir_Tokie scares me a bit. Not knowing what crap was on the pallets. And I picture this also. MG wants to save money and get cheap wood. Makes sense.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 23, 2008)

Im going to investigate more on this dirty pallets used for MG soil.. i find that had to believe. thats just toxic. the EPA would be all over that.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 23, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> Im going to investigate more on this dirty pallets used for MG soil.. i find that had to believe. thats just toxic. the EPA would be all over that.


 
You would really hope so wouldn't you? Go get em slomow...LOL.


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 23, 2008)

:holysheep:  What fun!  :goodposting:
Take me away Calgon...  
Calgon is blue too, but I won't drink it and neither will my girls.  
Let's all stick to organic fall colors and keep our girls green and happy.  
But if we all agreed, all the fun would be gone!  :giggle:
Love you guys.  You made my day.  But it's early yet!  :rofl:
eace:  Ette


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 23, 2008)

heres something interesting. i got this from a nurseries website.

Enriched with Miracle-Gro Plant Food for improved plant growth 
Proven to grow plants twice as big as ordinary potting soil 
Feeds instantly for a fast, vigorous start to help build strong root systems 
Excellent for tropical, foliage and flowering houseplants, potted vegetables and herbs 
Premium blend of horticulture-grade ingredients


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 23, 2008)

ok here it is. a list of ingredients for all MG soils.. 

http://www.miraclegro.ca/faq/#5_4


----------



## BigTree420 (Jun 23, 2008)

just wondering...i have a mother plant in miracle grow soil...if i use a diff soil for the clones will they be ok?...also would it be ok to transplant it into a diff soil?? it would be the 3rd time transplanting it and i dont want to stress it out 2 much


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 23, 2008)

Just thought I'd let you know what I would do...  right or wrong...  it's just my opinion...  I'd replant her.  If she's big you may need a couple extra hands.  If she's in a small pot, you're ok on your own.  
First try to get a good grip on the main stem at the bottom and pull on her a little.  If she doesn't budge, you'll need to take other measures.
You should be able to flip her upside down and pull off that pot.  If it's still stuck you'll have to wet her down real well or cut off the pot.
Then rinse off the roots gently in a shower or with a hose on the mist setting.
Do this only when the plant is COOL...  
Wet the new soil thoroughly...  have it all prepared in advance...  set her gently into the new soil and keep her under soft indirect light or in the dark.  I'd feed her some Vitamin B or Thrive and really dose her with water.  Just let her rest and she will be fine...  If her leaves and branches are wet, prop them up with stakes to relieve the weight on the branches.
I just rinsed a mother in the shower who had mites and did this exact thing and she was perky and fine in a couple hours.
Good luck to you.  Will look forward to your results.
I use Fox Farms Ocean Forest.  I have mothers who are nine months old I believe...  I'll have to look at my journal.  But they are doing pretty well.  I do need to repot them and will use this method.  
P.S.  You don't have to rinse off ALL the soil, just most of it...  and be careful with the roots...  try not to break the bigger tap roots.
eace:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 23, 2008)

*We use MG on every plant we have ever grown with great results. :holysheep:  Just check out our Grow Journals or bud pics. :hubba:  A big fat flush before harvest and we have some of the best tasting bud you will find period.  *

*You can all say what you want about MG soil but it the end we know what works and what doesn't. :aok: *


----------



## tokemon (Jun 23, 2008)

monkerz said:
			
		

> If your a new grower like me, then I personaly would until you learn more.


This is exactly why I will noy use the stuff for my grass again. I wanna know what I'm doing not just what to do.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 23, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> Im going to investigate more on this dirty pallets used for MG soil.. i find that had to believe. thats just toxic. the EPA would be all over that.


I don't think that he was saying ALL MG is bad..  He was saying that they have poor quality control and I know when I have used MG in the past it has had nasty wood chunks in it.  NOT pieces that look like errant branches or just reg pieces of wood, but nasty flat pieces of wood that were IMO used for some other purpose than just going into a soil medium.  One more thing...  even if its not "chemically toxic"  would you want to put something gross into your soil that you don't know where its been?  Even if those "pallets" only had  laundry detergent on them at one time or something similar,  I still wouldn't want the leftovers or broken down old pieces of wood that used to be used as pallets to be in my soil at all.  JMO


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 23, 2008)

So i've heard the MG soil is complete garbage...But i've had quite a bit of positive experience using just plain ole Miracle Grow fert. mix...But always make sure to flush,a lot...But if stopped when flowering starts everything should be well i'd think...that's my two bits of it. But i've tested it, tried and true for me...maybe it's my thumb tho :hubba:


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 24, 2008)

I feel like I need to clarify just so yall know I am not knocking people who use MG.  We all grow things our own ways and for one person MG may be gold and another it may be yuk.  I don't like having my nutes premixed in and every time I get a bag of MG it does seem to have an awful lot of wood chunks in it.  That being said, every hanging plant or houseplant I have used MG on has been just fine.  The only prob I had with it was in my mj with nute burn.  I don't like the wood chunks in it but they were big enough to just take out as I found them and I am talking about the MG that is premixed with those crystals.  I used the MG organic and it was a little better but still had large wood chunks in it.  I finally drove out about an hour and found a place where I was able to buy black gold.  I like that much better.  
The bottom line is if MG grows well for you then go with it! I am all for everybody having the BEST grows possible!


----------



## Tom O'Bedlam (Jun 24, 2008)

So lots of folks agree to disagree! Good thread. I steered away from from MG based on what some more experienced folks recommended...I'm using black gold soil for now with some fox farms fertilizer...results pending. No dead or burnt plants yet.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not trying to start any arguments or anything guys.  I just wanted to share my personal experiences on what I saw when I worked in the industry.  I did happen to find this article and it has some valid points but really the thing is whatever works for you stick with it! 
Take Care...  Just trying to look out for my fellow gardeners :farm: 


hxxp://www.ukuleleman.net/2005/12/im-not-only-one-down-on-scotts-miracle.html

replace hxxp with http


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2008)

ive used it but like bella said i like to control my ferts, i think MG makes a non pre nuted soil too.. im using the pre nuted for 3 months right now and am haveing good results, the main problem i have with it is insect though lil black flys just yesterday i had to dry out the roots completely to get all of them out, its weird cuzz i got one pot half MG, half all organic soil, and one with just all organic compost and they flys prefered the MG mix..


----------



## BigTree420 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ettesun said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd let you know what I would do... right or wrong... it's just my opinion... I'd replant her. If she's big you may need a couple extra hands. If she's in a small pot, you're ok on your own.
> First try to get a good grip on the main stem at the bottom and pull on her a little. If she doesn't budge, you'll need to take other measures.
> You should be able to flip her upside down and pull off that pot. If it's still stuck you'll have to wet her down real well or cut off the pot.
> Then rinse off the roots gently in a shower or with a hose on the mist setting.
> ...


 

thanks for all the info but im still scared about stressing her 2 much ( it would be the 3rd time transplanting)...if i kept her in the MG do you think the clones would still be fine if they were in diff soil?


----------



## tcbud (Jun 25, 2008)

i am sure the clones will love the different soil, just cause the mom is in MG dosent mean you have to stay with it....try some Ocean Forest by Fox Farms, or the Black Gold mentioned above.  The soil is full of nutes (by that i mean organic soil nutes, not pellets or sumsuch), the ocean forest is for sure great, i use it, you wont have to feed for three weeks...with all the organic goodies in that ocean forest soil.
Good luck


----------



## Muddy Paws (Jul 24, 2008)

I use Miracle Grow Moisture Control Soil and I've had nothing but success.

 Flush it if you're using it for seedlings; add Dolomite Lime, Earthworm Castings and extra Perlite to it for mature plants.

 Flushing is required for *ANY* medium in order for it to be successful and leave the buds free of nutes.

 For cuttings: Flush the soil thoroughly; use rooting powder then stick the cut in the dirt. 7-14 days, you'll have roots showing.

 Don't get thrown off by people who preach against using cheap alternatives to growing buds.

 If you wanna blow 20 bucks on a bag of dirt; be my guest.


----------



## trophy_1 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm just wrapping up my first grow (Bagseed) and used MG for the VEG stage  and GH Maxi Bloom for Flower, in good ole cheap Hyponix Soil.  My girl and I have been sampling for the last couple of weeks.  The smoke is pretty smooth even after a quick dry in the oven.

Before I started my plants I did alot of reading on this site and some others and have seen alot of people warning against pre-nuted soil.  I have to agree with them, because you don't have as much control over feeding your plants.  I probably only used 4 Tablespoons of MG during VEG for our 6 plants, and they did nicely except for a PH problem (my tap water was highly alkaline), which I solved by using RO water and eventually have switched to rain water.  

This is basically a fire the dealer grow (saving us a couple hundred a month).  I've really enjoyed it and learned quite a bit.  

I plan to stick with MG for VEG.  I'd just recommend anybody that uses it start out slowly with it and watch your leaf tips, if they brown, backoff on the MG.  This is true for any nutrient.

If you take away the price of my hps, I have maybe $70 to $80 dollars invested in this grow and we're probably looking at a 6+ ounce harvest of some pretty good smoke.  My next investment is to buy some good seeds and that should be about it till I need to buy some more MG, lol....


----------



## Richy-B (Jul 25, 2008)

Muddy Paws said:
			
		

> I use Miracle Grow Moisture Control Soil and I've had nothing but success.
> 
> Flush it if you're using it for seedlings; add Dolomite Lime, Earthworm Castings and extra Perlite to it for mature plants.
> 
> ...


 
The 3 month slow nutrient release MG soil will damage and or kill an AF'g plant. They only need the* Grow* nutrients found in the MG for two to three weeks, then you feed them Strong flowering nutes.  That's where their could be a mis-conception about MG with newbies, and or any age MJ growers.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jul 25, 2008)

I had miracle grow organic, The plants are growing in it.

I guess I should just tough it out.
I guess I'll be extra careful with the nutes
since it seems to have alot already.
Dont know if you can safely change
the dirt they are in ya know.


----------



## Kamuso (Jul 28, 2008)

Get potting charcoal, sprinkle a light layer across the top of your soil (under anything else u may use if u use a shell across the top of your soil, this solves the problem. Ive grown with Miracle grow plenty of times with no smell or taste issues.

Also when flushing if not using a solution by soaking the soil so heavily ur juicing away any time release Fertilizers that might be built up so in reality ur forcing the plant to get the munchies just like u and chomp on some ronchy 3 month old nutes. (this happens since miracle grow is like roid soil)

buy the solution =P


----------



## thebest (Jul 28, 2008)

I am using MG Organic Choice, and the plant is doing just fine. The stem and leaves are green and growth is great. I have watered it probably about 4 times in the 14 days its been in the soil. I plan on flushing it, but not untill repot, but thats just MO, I think if you can manipulate the situation, any soil should do the trick, and you should be able to control your enviornement, especially indoor.


----------



## subie73 (Jul 28, 2008)

how about if you use good nuts? will the plant still suffer?


----------



## wallace123 (Jul 28, 2008)

not for nothing but you can see chemical burn well before it becomes determental to your plants mg is fine just don't over do it just use half and when your plants are ready to flower don't use mg with high nitrogen use a flowering formula and flush more often read the lables of your nutes and understand that your using amonium nitrate to get your nitrogen and it's usualy what burns it and makes it taste funguish good luck


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 28, 2008)

you gotta read the bag the dirt comes in. if it says feeds for 2 or 3 or 4 months then thats what it does. so all you have to do is water and check your ph. unless your LST, supercroppin or something like that.. if you feed your plant within those months your gonna have problems. when you do decide its time to feed start out with 1/4 the normal dose wait week to see how it responds.jmo


----------



## Piperson (Jul 30, 2008)

When I went to buy some the bag broke open at the top. None Spilled out, but the store sold it to me for half price.


----------



## andy52 (Jul 30, 2008)

i have used MG for a long time and with good results.i just got this forum recently and i always thought MG was the best.well i only got 1 girl out of the 5 plants i had growin.she is still in MG soil and kickin,check my pics out in the grow forum.i will never use it again tho.as a matter of fact i have already started another gro and its all in FFOF.this stuff licks.i have 8 seedlings in it now.and they are beautiful.but so far i haven't had any mahor problems with the 1 in Mg.shes 3 weeks into flower and lookin cherry.


----------



## Hick (Jul 31, 2008)

> FF OF also has time released nutes so while it may be higher quality it is the same thing.


FF does not contain "time release nutes".. it contains "organic amendments" there is a huge difference.


----------



## xxxeaglepilot (Jul 31, 2008)

I used MG on my first attempt, CRY. the fem. carmalicous. went straight up and with in 2 weeks were dead, a nute fall out shelter.
I now use things I can get at menards and walmart. Wormcastings, manure(bagged and store bought) plain ol garden soil, w/ no nute content . seedling grow mixture(menards) perlite. all soils turds and worms in a aproximate equil mix. I do add 1 cup of MG garden soil per 1 gallon bucket. and the above mixtures are aprox 3 cups each except the perlite.thats about 2 cups. I mix each plant seperatly and things have never been so sweet. Its like having new born children all over again. 
only scare was the transplant. bout killed my three test runners, then I switched over to jiffycups(organic cup and all go into the ground) wow there catching the stund transplanters, Im running 6 4' florecent mixes of grow lights coolwhite and daylighters. bout to switch over to the 400X2 . thans to all MP family for the help as I strugled thru my first attempt.:spit:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2008)

im smoking a harvest with MG nutes right now let me tell you if you dont use pre nuted soil it will work decent, with good bag appeal. but i think it tastes or smell nearly as good as my buddy white widow all organic fox farm hps bud he grew a couple months ago. bet then again i was using bagseed but it looks so much better then it tastes, smells. just my 2cents. well anyways i got some clones same plants ive used mg twice on them, but just got fox farm trio pack and will be using that till flushing so i guess ill see if theirs taste difference.


----------



## dagnar (Jul 31, 2008)

Never had a prob here been using MG for 3 years now but you must know how to use it right that's the key.  :hubba:


----------

